# Advice on taking desktop on airplane



## taimurtk100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey all, I am going on vacation to Toronto after my GCSEs. I just want to know if I can take my desktop pc on an airplane. I was thinking maybe putting it in checked luggage and place it in bubble wrap and pack it in a hard-side suit-case. I will be flying by Emirates or Etihad Airways from Dubai/Abu Dhabi to Toronto(Canada). I will be staying there for about 2-3 months so I can't live without my pc :tongue:. I want to know if this is possible.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't believe they will let you carry it on the plane but you will be able to check the bag.

I suggest taking all of the parts off the computer, video card, RAM, CPU Fan, but keep the mobo screwed in.

The bubble wrap all of the parts and keep them in a spot they won't move.

The harden case is a nice plus. Remember Airports throw and drop your suitcases.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you absolutely need the PC,take it. But, I would follow Masterchiefxx17's suggestion to disassemble and wrap components individually.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Not forgetting the HDD....and it may be wise to stick them in your carry on hand luggage rather than praying they'll be okay at the mercy of the baggage handlers.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

My advice would be to call the airline that you will be flying on and ask them about their checked baggage policy.


----------



## taimurtk100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Good advice guys, but what will happen if I put the PC Tower (with everything inside it) inside some bubble wrap or some clothing, make sure it's rigid and pack it in a hard-side bag? Should I take it as carry-on luggage or as checked baggage? I'll take out the HDD and put it in my carry-on luggage as a precaution.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

With checked baggage you are at the mercy of the baggage handlers. With carry-on you can be as delicate as you like. Several years ago it was no problem to carry just about anything that you wanted to onto a plane if it wasn't a weapon and some airlines would even find you a place to stash oversize or unusual baggage. However, things are much more strict now. Again, I would suggest calling the airline that you are going to fly on and asking them. At a minimum visit their webpage and determine the maximum carry-on size and weight as well as permitted/prohibited items.

The best way to transport a PC is exactly the same way it was shipped to you in the first place -- in the original shipping box with the original packaging.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't see a PC case meeting the max bag size requirements for a carry on. Some laptop bags barely fit in the alloted space. Also note that if it's a crowded flight, you may be limited to a single (ie: ONE) carry on bag.


----------



## taimurtk100 (Mar 12, 2011)

MPR said:


> With checked baggage you are at the mercy of the baggage handlers. With carry-on you can be as delicate as you like. Several years ago it was no problem to carry just about anything that you wanted to onto a plane if it wasn't a weapon and some airlines would even find you a place to stash oversize or unusual baggage. However, things are much more strict now. Again, I would suggest calling the airline that you are going to fly on and asking them. At a minimum visit their webpage and determine the maximum carry-on size and weight as well as permitted/prohibited items.
> 
> The best way to transport a PC is exactly the same way it was shipped to you in the first place -- in the original shipping box with the original packaging.


How about I pack the PC using the method I described in my previous post and mark the case in which my PC is packed in as "fragile" or "handle with care". Do you think the baggage handlers would mistreat the luggage anyway?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would not label PC on the box. All you need is a TSA person opening the computer and taking the GPU because he though ti looked funny.

Keep it in a locked bag/luggage and make sure they can't get in unless you let them. Put your infomation on one of those cards.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> Keep it in a locked bag/luggage and make sure they can't get in unless you let them.


Doesn't work like that.
If TSA/customs feels the need to inspect your luggage, they will open it. They will use a master key if one is available for your luggage, otherwise they will break the lock or cut the zipper.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Why not just ship it, less HD, which you are going to carry.

BG


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If anything ship it via FedEx due to they handle a tad nicer then UPS.


----------



## taimurtk100 (Mar 12, 2011)

gcavan said:


> Doesn't work like that.
> If TSA/customs feels the need to inspect your luggage, they will open it. They will use a master key if one is available for your luggage, otherwise they will break the lock or cut the zipper.


I am *NOT* flying to the USA btw. I'm flying to Canada so the system might be different there.



> If anything ship it via FedEx due to they handle a tad nicer then UPS.


I prefer not to ship it because I don't want to pay $150-$200 just for transporting my PC to another place and I am impatient about waiting for my PC for a few days over courier :tongue:. I am just making sure my PC is safe in my hard-side suitcase which I will mark as "fragile" or "handle with care" with a sticker. I'll try to find a good rate with a courier though.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Have you called the airline and asked there requirements and suggestions ?


----------



## taimurtk100 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have checked their website and the dimensions of the PC do not exceed the maximum allowed dimensions of checked baggage for the airline I am traveling on. So the question remains whether I can rely on my PC being in a hard-side suit-case which is marked "fragile" at the mercy of the baggage handlers. I am considering taking out all the parts of my PC (GPU,HDD,CPU Fan,etc) and placing them in several bubble wrap sheets and anti-static bags as Masterchiefxx17 suggested and assemble everything once I have reached my destination.


----------



## InspectorGadget (May 14, 2005)

You already got great advice. Disassemble and put it in a suitcase.

You need to worry about g-force shock if/when they drop your suitcase. That's why people are telling you to disassemble any cards or anything else that can suffer from g-forces. Even a big heat sink/fan assembly, if it's mounted on the motherboard, can effect a LOT of torque if it suffers g-forces. If it's only supported on the mother board and has any "lever arm" (remember your physics?) remove it and pack it separately.

I took a desktop mini-tower and a telescope to Greece this way by disassembling and it did just fine.

Oh, and the hard drive in the carryon is a GREAT idea.

Next year, get a laptop.


----------



## InspectorGadget (May 14, 2005)

Oh, and don't mark it "Fragile" or "Computer" or "Steal me" or anything else that will invite thieves or too much security attention. Just put it in your hard-side.

Even if it isn't stolen, if it's marked "Fragile" they're MORE apt to throw it from the truck out of spite. Baggage handlers get really bored and cynical after slogging through thousands of bags during a day.


----------



## taimurtk100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Actually, I have to go to Canada in June. Reason why I am opening this thread early is that I have my mid-terms around the corner in December. Then my finals in March/April and finally my GCSEs in May. So I need that time to find a solution to this problem which I will only got now. I have decided to get a hard-side suit-case, remove my computer parts and pack them separately in anti-static bags and bubble wrap and pack my PC Case separately, make sure they are rigid and assemble it once I have reached my destination. If I do this, will my PC make it in one piece?


----------



## taimurtk100 (Mar 12, 2011)

I am also thinking of putting Styrofoam in there as well. Is this recommended?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I wouldn't use styrofoam. Bubble wrap should be fine.


----------

